# Found a great AASHTO LRFD Book!!!



## steve1997 (Aug 31, 2010)

I know there has been discussions on here in the past regarding not being able to find a texbook explaining AASHTO LRFD design. I just recently purchased a book and it is a great reference. It follows the 3rd edition of the LRFD although I have not found any differences so far between this and the 4th edition as the PE test references.

The book is "Design of Highway Bridges an LRFD Approach, Second edition" by Richard M. Barker and Jay A. Puckett, Copyright 2007

It is a great reference studying for the Structural 1 PE!


----------

